# psu question



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

hi i have a question i own a dfi infinity p965-s motherboard along with 2 1gb sticks of crucial ballistix memory pc 6400 and a xfx geforce 8600gt video card and a intel core 2 duo e8400 processor and a 160gb sata hard drive along with a thermaltake cl-p0114 heatsink and fan and i was wondering what size psu would i need to overclock my cpu to 3.8ghz i was told i could get away with a 500 watt one since my video card is a 8600gt but i wanted to make sure


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

A 500PSU is a little on the lean side. I would get a one between 600 and 700W to be sure. Because with the 500, you'd be able to start but in the event you add something or push the CPU to its limits it would bog. If the PSU fails underload it could send a jolt to your PC parts and cause you more grief than just a dead PSU. Better you be safe than sorry.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

hey do u guys know if this psu would work on my board COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not one of their better products and it's a bit on the light side if you want to overclock


----------



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

well i went with this psu off newegg OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600W


----------

